# Trader Joe's Cat food



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what the ingrediants are? How much does it cost? I can't find it anywhere online so i was wondering if anyone here could help. thanx


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny you should ask. A while back I found that Trader Joe's was the only wet food Murphy would eat, but I was then concerned about whether it was good quality food or not. That led to this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54102&hilit=Trader+Joe%27s+ingredients

I consider that an A- kind of review, which was definitely good enough for me, considering it was the only wet food he would eat, and it's about half as expensive as other premium brands! We make special trips to Trader Joe's and stock up a month at a time, but what are you going to do.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd try give it to my cat mikey, at the moment he is refusing to eat dry (smarty cat :lol: ) but the only wet food i have is fancy feast. I just want to try something else on him, and if he doesn't like it i don't lose much; well at least not nearly as much as if i were getting some wellness or something else expensie.

there is a TJ's only about 15 miles from where i live which i found out a few days ago. so it would be worth trying it at least.


----------



## cszerlulu (Jul 7, 2010)

I have three cats. I give them both wet and dry food. Two of them were getting urinary tract infections until I switched to the Trader Joe's Tuna cat food. Not only do they love it but they haven't had a urinary tract infection since I switched.


----------

